# i wanna learn!!



## meyfabi (Sep 10, 2012)

hello everybody!
As you can see, my thread subject is simple "i wanna learn" cause i'm a novice.
In France there's no real complete informations about tegu and i really prefer to have maximum information before buying mine!

In my country we can only buy merianae and rufescens (really hard to find a baby) but no Extreme Giants or Chacoan White Giants... :-/

I'll browse the forum now!
thanks for your help!


----------



## Ntyvirus (Sep 12, 2012)

Extremes and chacoans are just localities of black and white tegus that get bigger of I'm not mistaken


----------



## bmx3000max (Sep 12, 2012)

pretty much but not all get bigger some extremes stay normal size or smaller than normals


you could actuly wind up with a normal that gets bigger than if you got extreme


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Sep 12, 2012)

If Anyone has FB feel free to pop over here: Great useful info .....


https://www.facebook.com/pages/Tegus-From-Around-The-World/410665055660667?ref=hl


----------



## meyfabi (Sep 15, 2012)

thanks to all of you!
Here 'im searching for a "king size" terrarium but in France there's nothing... :-/



sarefina said:


> If Anyone has FB feel free to pop over here: Great useful info .....
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Tegus-From-Around-The-World/410665055660667?ref=hl



thanks for this FB link 


Varnyard extreme tegu are "easy" to buy in US or no?
Few days ago i let a mail to Vaynard to know if his extreme tegus can be find in europe (maybe he could have partners here or something like that...) but no answer.
I think it's impossible but we never know (impossible could be possible sometimes)

Sorry if i do language mistakes, my english is maybe "frenchglish" lol


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 15, 2012)

_There will be more in Europe soon enough. There was a shipment back in '09 if I remember correctly, they should be breeding by now._


----------



## meyfabi (Sep 15, 2012)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _There will be more in Europe soon enough. There was a shipment back in '09 if I remember correctly, they should be breeding by now._



great! thanks for this information! 



meyfabi said:


> Bubblz Calhoun said:
> 
> 
> > _There will be more in Europe soon enough. There was a shipment back in '09 if I remember correctly, they should be breeding by now._
> ...



for the moment i don't know anybody here with a extreme tegu :-( so hope your information will be right!!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 15, 2012)

_Yw,.. it was Nicoherp, they're still active so maybe they'll see this and post an update or you can pm them and find out.
Here's the thread
http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=4633#axzz26ZVrSKMg
 The only reason I remember the shipment is because I was in Germany at that time_


----------



## meyfabi (Sep 15, 2012)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _Yw,.. it was Nicoherp, they're still active so maybe they'll see this post and post an update of them or you can pm them and find out.
> Here's the thread
> http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=4633#axzz26ZVrSKMg
> The only reason I remember the shipment is because I was in Germany when at that time_



Ok many thanks!!! 



meyfabi said:


> Bubblz Calhoun said:
> 
> 
> > _Yw,.. it was Nicoherp, they're still active so maybe they'll see this post and post an update of them or you can pm them and find out.
> ...



i've just sensd a private msg to nicoherp for informations


----------



## meyfabi (Sep 16, 2012)

Do you know how to contact VARNYARD cause with private mail or here i've got no answer?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 16, 2012)

_Patience,.. it was just yesterday it takes time. Not everyone logs on or even checks this site everyday. If they chose the option they will receive an email letting them know that they have pm's on this site.

As for Varnyard,.. his info is on his site but whether or not you'll hear back from him in a timely matter lately is a toss up. Then getting the tegus over there,.. if he still has any available is a whole other matter. 

Your best bet might be waiting on a response from Nicoherps and they may also know who has the other one. Another option would be the other folks on here from Europe with their Blues and Reds, unless you're set on an Extreme._


----------



## meyfabi (Sep 16, 2012)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _Patience,.. it was just yesterday it takes time. Not everyone logs on or even checks this site everyday. If they chose the option they will receive an email letting them know that they have pm's on this site.
> 
> As for Varnyard,.. his info is on his site but whether or not you'll hear back from him in a timely matter lately is a toss up. Then getting the tegus over there,.. if he still has any available is a whole other matter.
> 
> Your best bet might be waiting on a response from Nicoherps and they may also know who has the other one. Another option would be the other folks on here from Europe with their Blues and Reds, unless you're set on an Extreme._




Ok you're right. that's because i'm very exited!! :blush:


----------



## Diablo (Sep 16, 2012)

meyfabi said:


> Do you know how to contact VARNYARD cause with private mail or here i've got no answer?



Go with Nicoherp, not Varnyard. If he is having issues getting tegus shipped in the US I have no doubt you would be waiting a year or two for yours.


----------



## meyfabi (Sep 18, 2012)

Diablo said:


> meyfabi said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know how to contact VARNYARD cause with private mail or here i've got no answer?
> ...



Ok! i had a good contact with johnny from http://www.teguterra.com/ but like he explain to me, that will be very expansive cause of permit fees (300$) so i think that will be really complicate for me :s


----------



## Diablo (Sep 18, 2012)

meyfabi said:


> Diablo said:
> 
> 
> > meyfabi said:
> ...




I recommend Johnny very highly. Varnyard never sent my tegu and I contacted TeguTerra last week and he shipped me my tegu today and I'm receiving it tomorrow, checked the tracking number and it's good. He gave me great communication and was truthful about everything. I was VERY happy with his service.


----------



## meyfabi (Sep 19, 2012)

Good news for you!!! Let us see your tegu after reception


----------



## meyfabi (Sep 21, 2012)

I recommend Johnny very highly. Varnyard never sent my tegu and I contacted TeguTerra last week and he shipped me my tegu today and I'm receiving it tomorrow, checked the tracking number and it's good. He gave me great communication and was truthful about everything. I was VERY happy with his service.
[/quote]

So Diablo, what about your Tegu?


----------



## meyfabi (Oct 5, 2012)

My tegu will be at home soon!! ))


----------



## Diablo (Oct 5, 2012)

That's awesome! Take pictures when he gets there! And yes my tegu arrived on time and as expected. Here's his thread http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=12541#axzz28RTfKeA3


----------



## meyfabi (Oct 6, 2012)

Diablo said:


> That's awesome! Take pictures when he gets there! And yes my tegu arrived on time and as expected. Here's his thread http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=12541#axzz28RTfKeA3





mine will arrive the next week. he'll approximatly have 3 months.
yoshy is really nice


----------



## meyfabi (Oct 11, 2012)

My tegu is at home since 3hours!! he's really nice!!


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 11, 2012)

Post pics

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## meyfabi (Oct 18, 2012)

chitodadon said:


> Post pics
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2



i'll put new pic asap!!!!!


----------

